# squid-3.1 clamav squidclamav

## Marlo

Warnung! Das hier ist veraltet! Nicht mehr benutzen! Siehe die Beiträge unten! Warnung! 

squid-3.1 clamav squidclamav

Mit der 3 er Versin von Squid ist das Virenscannen noch einfacher geworden.

 *tux ~ # emerge squid clamav squidclamav -pv wrote:*   

> 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Die squid.conf default reicht aus. Einfach die roten icap Befehle einfügen.

 *tux# cat /etc/squid/squid.conf | grep "^[^#] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> acl manager proto cache_object
> 
> acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/32 ::1
> ...

 

 *tux# cat /etc/clamd.conf | grep "^[^#] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LogFile /var/log/clamav/clamd.log
> 
> LogTime yes
> ...

 

 *tux# cat /etc/squidclamav.conf | grep "^[^#] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> maxsize 5000000
> 
> redirect http://proxy.domain.dom/cgi-bin/clwarn.cgi
> ...

 

Die rote Zeile am Dateiende einfügen.

 *tux# cat /etc/c-icap/c-icap.conf | grep "^[^#] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PidFile /var/run/c-icap/c-icap.pid
> 
> CommandsSocket /var/run/c-icap/c-icap.ctl
> ...

 

 *tux # cat /etc/conf.d/clamd | grep "^[^#] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> START_CLAMD=yes
> 
> START_FRESHCLAM=yes
> ...

 

Mit rc-update die Dienste in default einfügen. Starten und den

Proxy im Browser auf localhost: 3128 einstellen. Den Browsercache leeren

und auf 0 MB Speicherplatz reduzieren. Das macht ja jetzt squid.

Auf die Seite http://www.eicar.org/85-0-Download.html gehen und versuchen,

den HTTP Eicar-Test-Virus anzuklicken. jetzt erscheint eine Fehlerseite, es funktioniert.

Have Fun

Ma

----------

## cryptosteve

GE-NI-AL!

Vieeelen Dank, sowas cooles hab ich ja lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Ich mache hier schon länger mit squid rum und habe hin und wieder echt schwer knobeln müssen. Diese Lösung hätte ich so alleine vermutlich gar nicht realisiert bekommen, weil ich trotz diverser Howtos "icap" gerade zum ersten mal einem richtigen Anwendungsfall zuordnen konnte.

So, schwups, realisiert, und zusätzlich nochmal ein fettes Dankeschön für den Link zum eicar. Dieses kleine HOWTO hat echt an alles gedacht.

----------

## Marlo

Freut mich dir geholfen zu haben und:

Danke für die Blumen.   :Laughing: 

Grüße

Ma

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin nochmal,

ich habe gerade eine Kiste von Debian auf Gentoo migriert und daher diesen Guide nochmal durchgespielt. Hat wieder gut funktioniert, aber ich musste den User 'clamav' noch zur Gruppe 'squid' hinzufügen, sonst hat das Setzen der Gruppe durch "LocalSocketGroup squid " nicht funktioniert.

Dies sei nur angemerkt, falls ich mal wieder vor dem gleichen Problem stehe  :Smile: 

----------

## scurrell

Und falls ich vergassen hab, den richtigen Service zu rc-updaten, hab ich mir nen Virus eigefangen.

Abgesehen mal davon, den wieder zu entsorgen.

Welche <tasks> wuerden denn nach rc-update <boot/standard/local> gehoeren ?

[rc-update clamc, clamav] ?

----------

